# Top 10 most popular mangas in your country ?



## adamshinoda (Jun 16, 2011)

In my country (in my opinion)

1st. Doraemon
2nd. Detective Conan (Case Closed)
3rd. Dragon Ball
4th. Yu Gi Oh!
5th. Sailor Moon
6th. Buttobi Itto and Kattobi Itto (little-known manga in other countries I suppose)
7th. Chibi Maruko-chan
8th. Naruto
9th. One Piece
10th. Bleach or Inu Yasha or Death Note (lol can't decide)


----------



## DarkStriker (Jun 16, 2011)

Doraemon is guaranteedly the most popular in Vietnam. All those translated books


----------



## riverchen (Jun 16, 2011)

First definitively Naruto. Second, probably Bleach or DN. 3rd, would be fruites basket or inuyasha. 4th, One Piece. 5th Yu-Gi-Oh 6th DBZ, and i don't know the rest. I like DC though.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 16, 2011)

America is a tricky one for this. It is hard to say what is most popular in general. There are those that go out of their way to find manga online, or scour libraries looking for a certain issue, but many are only tuned into what is easily accessible (Bleach being one). New things die to so quickly here too, it's hard to tell if anything will still be popular in a month, a week, or even tomorrow.

DAMN YOU AMERICA AND YOUR CONSISTENT INCONSISTENCY

The likes of Bleach and Naruto make the list for sure. The rest, I dunno.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 18, 2011)

In the UK I think the vast majority would not read anything. If there's no anime, it doesn't exist.

And out of those who do read comics I really think British and American comics are much, much more popular.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 18, 2011)

No manga here I guess, just anime.


----------



## wasim (Jun 18, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> No manga here I guess, just anime.


Same here in India too ( or atleast in south india i guess )


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 18, 2011)

Naruto.
Every single kid keeps talking about naruto.
In school, everybody "fights" using ninjutsu and tai-jutsu.
They keep making those signs with there hands.

EDIT: I'm 1337 now!


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 18, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> naved.islam14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well its not so in north India. You have got Doraemon, DBZ and all the ones on Animax.


----------



## wasim (Jun 18, 2011)

Zekrom_cool said:
			
		

> wasim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i mentioned about  mangas not anime


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 18, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> naved.islam14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i just know one

"Chaccha Chaudhrai"


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jun 21, 2011)

Here it's probably

Dragon Ball
Dragon Ball Z
Dragon Ball GT
Pokemon
Yu Gi Oh
Yu Gi Oh GX
Naruto
Naruto Shippuden
Yu Gi Oh 5D's
Digimon

I know that there are only Nine but those are the Generic Anime responses you get from Kids here...

EDIT: Forgot Digimon~


----------



## prowler (Jun 22, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> In the UK I think the vast majority would not read anything. If there's no anime, it doesn't exist.


It's weird in the UK.
No anime channels, the closest you have to anime is Pokemon on CITV or something kiddy yet DVDs & Blu-Rays continue to get released. Would it hurt for at least one channel? I remember watching Excel Saga on Rapture TV (I think it was that channel) years back.

And manga sells but the most selling is probably some shit like Bleach or Naruto.


----------



## alex_0706 (Jun 22, 2011)

no list for my country but 

on a forum of my country (gamed.nl):
(don't know the listing)
fairy tail
bleach
naruto
to love ru (darkness)
one peace
yu-gi-oh
dragonball
ouran high

more but don't know them

i read a lot more than everybody on this whole forum
and much faster

before 160 in 12 hour (at once with 1 quarter pauze after a time)
now 240 in 10 hour (2 hours a day)


----------



## machomuu (Jun 22, 2011)

Probably The Big Three, Death Note, and Gurren Lagann, can't think of another 5 that are popular


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

UK Manga

Death Note
Naruto
One Piece
Pokemon Adventures
Blue Exorcist
Soul Eater
Black Butler
Pluto: Urasawa x Tezuka.
The Melancholy of Haruhi-chan Suzumiya
Dragon Ball


----------



## ZeroHikari (Jun 22, 2011)

Miss panda - you didn't add bleach to that list...


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

ZeroHikari said:
			
		

> Miss panda - you didn't add bleach to that list...


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh there are already enough things on that list that I hate. So I say again shhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 22, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> ZeroHikari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey i like bleach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we watch it at my work on lunch


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Miss Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which part of Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh do fellas not understand! I iz hidin Panda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any way anime does not count so there ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*EDIT*
PS. I love it when People get an extra identity on here. Fools! yeah cos we won't notice. And no little Pong I don't mean you pet.


----------



## ZeroHikari (Jun 22, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> ZeroHikari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmm one thing i dont remember is that pluto thing! dont think ive heard of it...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 22, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PANDA HERE!!!! WHO HATES BLEACH

my UK office likes bleach so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its in the top

you also missed Hitman Reborn and Fairy Tale


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Miss Panda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Write another list Pongy I don't mind I'm not Queen Manga, your opinion counts as much as mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also check my edit in the last post.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 22, 2011)

Naruto, Bleach, Death Note, Gurren Lagann, Evangelion, Saint Seiya, One Piece.


Those were the top ones last time I cared about it. Now I read casually and don't even look at most cosplayers.


Oh, Fairy Tail too, I think.


----------



## mprado (Jun 22, 2011)

well there`s one piece, naruto, fairy tail, bleach, D. Gray-Man and soul eater.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't know what's popular here, since the manga I read usually turns out to be underrated lovelies.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 22, 2011)

Us guys read manga online, so...

I'm pretty sure the big 3: naruto, blecccccchbleach, and one piece are in the top 3 [they have rabid fanboys here. in fact, grown men have named their sons Sasuke, true story]

The rest I can't be sure about. There's prob a group of DN readers here, but apart from that tastes here vary a lot.


----------



## emigre (Jun 26, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember there being an Anime channel on Sky a few years ago, but all it showed was just Ghost in the Shell and Cowboy Bebop. It would be one hour of GitS than an hour of CB again and again.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know about the whole country, but considering the stock of my local manga shop.
These are the ones that sell the most:
Naruto, Bleach, Black Butler, D Gray-Man, Soul Eater, Vampire Knight, Fairy Tail, Future Diary, Death Note, Ultimo
After that: Higurashi, One Piece (doesn't sell that well here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Pandora Hearts, Lucky Star and Black Bird also sell pretty well.

I love how our local shop gets more female customers than male 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hence Black Bird and Vampire Knight selling so well.


----------

